# Environmenal Police



## s1w (Sep 12, 2005)

Anyone have a quick rundown of pay, benefits (vac,details,education incentive etc...) for the Environmenal Police. I heard they are currently in negotiations for a new contract. I'm having trouble finding information on them. Any info would help.


----------

